# Compilar las sources de OpenOffice

## ZaYer

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede decir como compilo las sources de openoffice, me gustaria saber que version de gcc necesito, ya que me he puesto la gcc 3.0.4-r6 y no se que version de bison unsar, con la 1.32 me ha fallado, asi que he optado probar con la 1.28-r2 pero no se si es necesaria la 1.35, estoy hecho un lio, alguien con experiencia que me comente lo que hizo?

----------

## ZaYer

Bueno, parece ser que he dado con la tecla (creo) llevo ya 3 horas compilando las sources del openoffice, he usado gcc 3.0.4-r6 y bison 1.28-r3 y de momento esto va de maravilla, mañana dire si ha salido todo a pedir de voca, y ya podreis disfrutar de openoffcie totalmente optimizado para vuestra maquina, siempre y cuando no os importe tiraros un rato largo compilando, ya que segun he leido en el ebuild del openoffice 1.0.0-r2 en un P4 1.8GH la broma tarda nada menos que 6 horitas, espero que merezca la pena   :Laughing:  un saludo y os mantendre informados de todo.

----------

## ZaYer

Buenas, la lucha sigue, tras 12h me ha dado el siguiente error:

>>> Install openoffice-1.0.0-r2 into

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/image/ category app-office

cp: no se puede efectuar tat' sobre

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/work/oo_1.0_src/instsetoo/unxlngi4.pro/es_ES@euro/normal/LICENSE*':

No existe el fichero o el directorio

cp: no se puede efectuar tat' sobre

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/work/oo_1.0_src/instsetoo/unxlngi4.pro/es_ES@euro/normal/README*':

No existe el fichero o el directorio

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_install, Line 45, Exitcode 1

!!! Failed to install data to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/image/!

!!! emerge aborting on

/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.0.0-r2.ebuild .

De momento he buscado una solución, he descargado el siguiente archivo:

ftp://ftp.ulpgc.es/pub/Office/OpenOffice1.0/spanish/OOo1.0_linuxintel_spanish.tgz

y lo he descomprimido en /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/work/oo_1.0_src/instsetoo/unxlngi4.pro/es_ES@euro/normal/

Dejando alli todos los archivos, la lucha entre el hombre y OpenOffice sigue, quien ganara?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ZaYer

Por fin lo he conseguido, me ha costado mis cerca de 12h de compilacion, pero alfin esta.

Lo primero que necesitamos es el gcc 3.0.4-r6 o superior y el bison 1.28-r3 que es el que va guay   :Rolling Eyes: 

Una vez tengamos esto procedemos a la lucha:

# emerge openoffice

Podeis marcharos de vacaciones y seguramente para cuando volvais ya este acabando.

Fianalmente os dara un error en la linea 45 de la funcion src_compile, lo que teneis que hacer es muy simple, descargais el siguiente archivo ftp://ftp.ulpgc.es/pub/Office/OpenOffice1.0/spanish/OOo1.0_linuxintel_spanish.tgz

que ocupa nada menos que 63MB y lo descomprimiis dentro de /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.0-r2/work/oo_1.0_src/instsetoo/unxlngi4.pro/

Una vez desempaquetado lo renombrais a es_ES@euro (si esque teneis exportado el sistema a este codigo   :Confused: 

Una vez echo esto realizais los pasos de install y qmerge a mano de la siguiente manera:

# ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.0.0-r2.ebuild install

y

# ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.0.0-r2.ebuild qmerge

Yata, ahora tendreis dentro de /opt el OpenOffice, entrad en el directorio e instaladlo donde querais, yo he optado por /usr/share/OpenOffice.org1.0 en lugar de hacerlo en el home de mi usuario.

P.D. Tendreis una sorpresita en /var/tmp/portage/, se trata de un directorio temporal de OpenOffice de 2.1GB, os aconsejo borrarlo si no quereis desperdiciar un buen trozo de disco duro.

Esto es todo, con constancia todo se consigue, adios.

----------

## Tuxisuau

Bajar 60MB de binarios del openoffice es bastante warro. Por otra parte, ya ha salido hace bastante el 1.0.1, que se supone que es un bugfix-release.

El ebuild de portage _deberia_ poder compilar openoffice en español/catalan sin problemas raros, a partir de los locales que tengas puestos, como hacen todos los demas ebuilds.

----------

## ZaYer

Deberia pero no, eso es lo que hay o eso o enlazas, no hay otra asi esta la cosa o haces eso o retocas el ebuild, a ver si la culpa la voy a tener yo XDDDDDD.

Talue.

----------

